

Can Facebook achieve a Synthesis between Instagram and their own App? - missy

I believe that Facebook will attempt to grow both apps in such a way that an synthesis will occur taking the best of both. My guess would be Facebooks User base and Instagrams culture and feel.<p>What would you take from both if you had to mix them together and what is the best strategy?
======
k-mcgrady
I think Facebook will let them compete. They both cater to different needs:
public (Instagram) and private (Facebook). This is good for Facebook as
privacy conscious users can safely share using the Facebook Camera app and as
long as their default settings are correct they don't need to worry about
accidentally sharing publicly.

~~~
missy
Yes , your right about the public and private aspect. I guess then from my
original statement only the users from Facebook would initially compliment
Instagram for more content.

What I like about Instagram is that many people put effort to put up creative
photos. From a business view that could actually be in some sense used
commercially cause they are nice and high quality. Something people may want
on their T Shirt or select 12 images and make a calendar. Imagine like Getty
Images or maybe a printing service like Vista Print.

------
dglassan
I don't think Facebook, er...Zuckerberg, even had a plan in place when they
acquired Instagram. I bet it will be a while before we see any kind of
strategy since Facebook is probably still trying to figure out exactly what to
do with Instagram, so they might stay separate for a while.

~~~
missy
k-mcgrady made a good comment about private and public use of photos if i had
to list differences it would be :

Instagram Public, Artistic, Less Users,Monetizable

Facebook Photo App Private, Personal Photos, Huge User Base more impressions
-) more clicks

